# best time for weigh ins



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

i know you should weigh your self on a empty stomach after a crap ect.but do you think it matters what day? i have been weighing my self every wends.would it make much difrence if say i did it on a monday after the weekend when i havent been training?

also i think i have been gaining weight to quickly.trying to do a lean bulk.but worried about burning off to many cals,so have been replacing them.i walk about 5 miles a day so i have been eating a extra 500 kals.seem to have put on 2 pounds in a week,im obviously eating to much.going to cut out the extras for a while and see how it goes.but just say one is gaining to quickly,how much would you reduce your cals by.i understand small increasements.say 200 kals?

im not worried about cutting out to much at the moment,just taking it slow.but would like to know for future refrence.also would reducing cals affect bulking? would i still gain.cheers.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

First thing in the morning before you eat or drink and after urinating so you have as little water in the system as possible and few variables such as how much food you have or have not eaten etc and so on


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i weigh in every Monday morning after bathroom and breakfast


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

generally it should be first thing in the morning but as said keep it consistent,same day time/day of the week .

i personally weigh myself on a saturday afternoon just before my refeed off keto.


----------



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

jw390898 said:


> First thing in the morning before you eat or drink and after urinating so you have as little water in the system as possible and few variables such as how much food you have or have not eaten etc and so on


id agree with this


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

First thing after pee & dump is how I do it.

Usually on Tuesdays lol


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

xpower said:


> First thing after pee & dump is how I do it.
> 
> Usually on Tuesdays lol


Ahh yes the dump - I chose to leave that out so as not to offend but being it is out there now (not the dump) it is a valid point as I know when I am bulking I can lose 3lbs in 5 minutes.


----------

